# Lathe mounted fluting jig



## doordude

great looking jig. i'll have to keep this in mind if I find a need for flutes


----------



## Kentuk55

Very kool, hairy


----------



## TheDane

hairy-Good, concise review. I turned green with envy when I saw your *Sweet 16*!


----------

